# Bigger chainring?



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

So all you wise fellow old timers/farts/dudes or whatever. Here in Southwest Washington it rains occasionally. I have been riding dirt and paved paths and thinking I would like a little higher gear on my Diamondback Sync'r until summer comes(if it does). I have a SRAM NX 1x, w/ X-Sync 30T Chain Ring and SRAM PG1130, 11 Speed, 11-42T cogset. Wondering if I should try a 32t? Would I buy a new chain also or just a couple of links and a power link?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/222403554774


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

Pushing 40, so take it with a grain of salt. I ride a 32 oval chainring with a 11-40 cassette on my Raleigh Skarn. I find it works just fine for climbing whatever here in Phoenix AZ. I also feel my top end is high enough to spin the 3 miles to our local trailheads on relatively flat canal paths. If you do 32, you may not go back. If you have a couple of chain links and pins, then you should be able to make the old chain work. I have done that before and it was fine. However, I just tend to buy new chains since they can be found pretty cheap.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Going from 30 to 32 is only 1/2" longer for the chain so it's unlikely you would need to change it. The chain only wraps 1/2 way around the ring so it will see only one more tooth.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Why not? I agree with Lone Ranger.


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks for the replies, for $15 bucks not much to lose.


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

Got my 32 T chainring and put it on. Tried on driveway and seems OK. Will have to hit usual trail and see how it does.


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

Working fine, get a little more speed on the top end. Also my tires were way low so pumped them up to 30# and made a big difference. This 1x9 is kind of finicky to get adjusted right, set low and high but middle still jumping two rings on up shift.


----------

